# Repalcing The Ac Questions Questions



## cokeguy101 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have only posted a few times and I am new to the whole RV experience. So, I bought the camper had a roof leak no ac etc. So, got the roof replace, front cap has a crack that I am having a fiberglass patch put on just to be sure no more problems.

Any way on the AC, when I go to call to get one every RV dealer in Fort Worth makes a huge deal about it not having a thermostat..apparently I have to buy a wired one, but the guy doing my install says the outback 28bhs duct works blows side to side and I am not sure what unit to buy. I am thinking Coleman Mach 15...wish carrier was not going out of the RV business I would just buy one and be done! Any help will be appreciated! I am hoping to get the AC ordered tomorrow morning!

John


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Sadly because the Carrier came with a wireless thermostat, you need to wire for a thermostat. Remember that the heater also runs off the wireless thermostat. Bummer. I hope it goes well. 
Brian


----------



## cokeguy101 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Sadly because the Carrier came with a wireless thermostat, you need to wire for a thermostat. Remember that the heater also runs off the wireless thermostat. Bummer. I hope it goes well.
> Brian


So if I go carrier and get the wireless will this make my life easier? Or do I need to buy the wired thermostat and have them redone.... I am guessing on mine the heater is not a heat pump as it seems to have a furnace?


----------



## cokeguy101 (Jul 24, 2010)

Seems that after talking to about 15 different people, that I am just going to go with a carrier. I am going to by a bigger capicitor and go from there. It will make the install easier and I know it will work good with my camper. They have to make parts for ten years and with good care it should last a while.


----------

